# Can smooth/easy labour be genetic/hereditary? -Was your labour like your mothers?



## Jayneypops

I have had nay interesting conversation with my Mom today. She mentioned that her labour with me was short (for a first time labour). Her waters broke at 7pm, contractions started and progressed quickly. I was delivered at 11.20pm, so in total the labour was roughly 3.5 hours.

I spoke to a couple of friends who had difficult pregnancies and labours (for various reasons) and found that their mothers also struggled in labour.

This got me wondering whether I might be more likely to have a swift birth, or if infact our mothers experiences have no effect what so ever on ours.

So far I have had a very straight forward, fairly comfortable pregnancy, and have not really put on much weight, and have a neat little bump (all the same as when my Mum was pregnant). 

I'd be interested to hear if anyone has any experiences that closely matched their mothers????


----------



## snugglebot

I dunno :nope: labour is just as much about the baby as it is the mother, so your DH's genes play a role as well, and of course the position the baby falls into and your ability to manage the experience.

The only thing similar this time around to my mom was the fact once I got to 5cm I went to 10cm in 2 hrs. Otherwise, hers lasted for days, and mine was only 8hrs. I pushed out at 10lbs 1 oz baby, my mom pushed me out at 7 and a half lbs. Oh and we both went overdue at 43 weeks basically


----------



## d_b

My first labour was just like my mom's first - both were easy and started with contractions every 2-3 minutes lasting a minute and the whole labour & delivery lasting only about 4-5 hours.


----------



## Danielleee

My mothers labour(s) were completely different to mine. She had to have an emcs with her first due to cephalopelvic disproportion and c-sections for all subsequent labours. I had a fairly quick, normal labour and had no complications. So in my case very different labours :flower: x


----------



## LegoHouse

My mums labour with me was 3 days, and she ended up with an emergency section when she got to 10cm because I got stuck.

My labour with my daughter was 4 hours. 15 minutes of pushing. Pop :)

My sisters labour on the other hand, was also 3 days and ended up with a section due to her labour not progressing and baby getting distressed.

I wouldn't say my sisters problems were because my mum had problems, I think they were both just unlucky in different situations. My sister had to be induced early due to anti-body issues, so her body just wasn't ready. Where as my mum was 3 weeks late, I was 10lb, and as much as people tell me babies cannot get too big for their mums bodies, I was just too big.


----------



## LegoHouse

I don't think you can even base your labours on your own. I certainly am not assuming because my daughters labour was easy that this one will be, too. So I wouldn't base it on my mums either x


----------



## sequeena

I don't know about my mother's labour with my sister. She then went on to have my stillborn brother Vernon (don't know the circumstances, she never talked about it. I suspect he was premature though). With me her waters broke at 34 weeks and she had an emergency section so I was 6 weeks prem.

The only thing in common is that both our waters broke early. Hers 34 weeks, mine 14 weeks but they rehealed at 24 weeks (continued to suffer with Oligohydramnios). I made it to 40+3 and gave birth after 3 days of slow labour, 3 hours 2 minutes of active labour and 57 minutes of pushing.


----------



## Rhio92

My pregnancy and labour was very similar to my mum's. We both had easy, relatively short (8 hours or so) labours. Only difference was I didn't get the urge to push x


----------



## Blah11

Ours have both been good labours with minimal pain relief, no interventions and my mum only needed 1 stitch after having a 9lber, ive had no tears.


----------



## lizardbreath

Completely different both mine compared both my moms 
My mom was in labour for days and had back labour she was cut and tore horriblely she was in the hospital for days 
My labours were hours and really straight forward and I never tore or got cut. And i was out of the hospital in under 24 hours both times


----------



## NaturalMomma

So many things play a factor in how your labor will be.


----------



## queenlavera

My mother had six kids - four were short labors resulting in vaginal deliveries (even with one being twins) her last was a cs under general because she was pretty bad health due to uncontrolled diabetes with some other related issues. 
I had to be induced due to pre-e, labored for 9.5 hrs (starting from 4cm and when they broke my water) and it ended in a emcs. So totally different.


----------



## CJane

Mine was 8 days late whereas my mum was a week early with both.

I put on loads of weight whereas mum only went up to a (UK) size 12!

However our labours were similar, quite straight forward and easy, with minimal pain relief needed. So who knows? Hoping for the same again, but I know every baby is different.


----------



## stardust599

All my Mums babies (3!) were born early at 36-39weeks. All were fairly straight forward labours with difficulty and distress during pushing (we are very small built). She had no tearing. We all weighed 6lb-6lb4.

My sister has gone overdue with both her LO's and they weighed 7lb8 and 7lb10. She had early labour for days and days. She's had easy pushing stages and no tearing.

Myself, I had problems throughout pregnancy and my LO was induced at 38weeks weighign only 5lb8. I had a fairly straightforward active labour but like my Mum had huge difficulty pushing and an emergency. I had no tears in the end like my Mum.

So really I don't think it seems connected in our family? Sisters was completely different, mine probably would have been identical to Mums if I hadn't had the induction though.

I think it's more to do with lifestyle rather than genes though. We are very thin, have a modest diet and are quite active, healthy people so that would have helped.


----------



## ClairHawkins

All of my Mums Labours were induced at least 2 week overdue whereas my children have all come within a day of their due date. My mum also had 9 and 10lb babie and mine have all been under 8lb, so different for me!:haha:


----------



## CatandKitten

My mother labored with me for 36 hours, my first child took less than 12 hours.


----------



## Jayneypops

Thanks for your responses ladies - it seems that there isnt really a link........looks like Ill just keep my fingers crossed that my labour is as short as my moms


----------



## DJJ

Although this is my first baby and I havent been through labour yet Im hoping that my mums positive stories about all of her three labours ( even though one wasnt that straight forward) will help me be positive and calm and in control when my turn comes.


----------



## rockabillymom

My mom was in labor with me for 56 hours and I had to be vaccumed out. With my brother I believe she was in labor around 14 hours. The doctors told her she shouldnt have anymore babies cause she wasnt made for it (shes 5 foot and only 100 lbs). I however only had a two hour labor with no difficulties at all and had my daughter in two pushes. so i dont think your labor is like your moms labor at all.


----------



## amerikiwi

Completely different. Both Mum's labours were started with waters breaking 2-3 weeks early, and lasted for well over 24 hours. I went past date for both of mine and my waters didn't break until crowning. Also, my total labour time was 18 hours for the first and 45 minutes for the second.


----------



## Trying4num2

Me and my mum's labours weren't that similar, maybe a little.

I was breach until 36 weeks, I was over 2 weeks late (they didn't induce as soon as they do now) and my mums labour with me was fast but I got distressed, needed forceps and wasn't breathing when I was born. I was also just over 6lbs at over 2 weeks late.

My DD was on time, 14 hour labour which is normal for your first apparently, she was a whopping 8lbs 13oz and for me that was big. She did need ventouse delivery but I think that was down to her size + me having meconium in my waters and being made to lay on down the whole labour. Think if I'd have been more active she would have been born without any assistance.

Think our only similarity other than the assisted delivery is once our waters break we tend to go quite fast.


----------



## esst

I guess we will find out.

My mom's labor with me was quick but I was also only 27 weeks gestation. She had trouble progressing with my youngest sister but her labors were not that hard. Her biggest baby was just over 6.5 lbs.

DH's mom was in labor for 18 hours total and had a rough time with him. She says he had a big head. He was 8.5 lbs


----------



## we can't wait

My mom had quick, smooth labors with all of her children. My labor was fantastic. I labored for four hours and had no complications. :flow:


----------



## Nrs2772

My Mom had four children and she said each delivery was different. I know with my oldest brother she said she was in labor for 48 hours. He was her most difficult labor. I was induced with my little girl, but all in all my labor was easy compared to the way my Mom made her's sound. I think a lot of things factor into how a labor & delivery will go.


----------

